# ok guys/gals, last off the wall post ...



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

this is a long one, but the words speak (at lest to me) feel free to pass all these on that i post..hope yall enjoy!

A Birth Certificate shows that we were born
A Death Certificate shows that we died
Pictures show that we lived!
Have a seat . . . Relax . . . And read this slowly.
I Believe...
That just because two people argue,
It doesn't mean they don't love each other. 
And just because they don't argue, 
It doesn't mean they do love each other.
I Believe...
That we don't have to change friends if 
We understand that friends change.
I Believe...
That no matter how good a friend is, they're going to hurt you every once in a while and you must forgive them for that.
I Believe...
That true friendship continues to grow, even over the longest distance.
Same goes for true love.
I Believe... 
That you can do something in an instant 
That will give you heartache for life.
I Believe...
That it's taking me a long time 
To become the person I want to be.
I Believe...
That you should always leave loved ones with 
Loving words. It may be the last time you see them.
I Believe... 
That you can keep going long after you think you can't.
I Believe...
That we are responsible for what 
We do, no matter how we feel.
I Believe...
That either you control your attitude or it controls you.
I Believe...
*That heroes are the people who do what has to be done when it needs to be done, regardless of the consequences.*I Believe...
*That money is a lousy way of keeping score.*
I Believe...
That my best friend and I, can do anything, or nothing and have the best time.
I Believe...
That sometimes the people you expect to kick you When you're down, will be the ones to help you get back up.
I Believe...
That sometimes when I'm angry I have the right to be angry, 
But that doesn't give me the right to be cruel.
I Believe...
That maturity has more to do with what types of experiences you've had 
And what you've learned from them and less to do with how many birthdays you've celebrated.
I Believe...
That it isn't always enough, to be forgiven by others.
Sometimes, you have to learn to forgive yourself.
I Believe...
That no matter how bad your heart is broken the world doesn't stop for your grief.
I Believe...
That our background and circumstances may have influenced who we are, 
But, we are responsible for who we become.
I Believe...
That you shouldn't be so eager to find 
Out a secret. It could change your life Forever.
I Believe...
Two people can look at the exact same 
Thing and see something totally different.
I Believe...
That your life can be changed in a matter of 
Hours by people who don't even know you.
I Believe...
That even when you think you have no more to give, when 
A friend cries out to you - you will find the strength to help.
I Believe...
*That credentials on the wall do not make you a decent human being*.
I Believe...
*That the people you care about most in life are taken from you too soon.*
I Believe...
That you should send this to all of the people that you believe in, I just did.
'The happiest of people don't necessarily have the best of everything; 
They just make the most of everything.
~
Thank you God for all the wonderful people who help us throughout the journey of life..
May Angels guard you and guide you.
~
Never take someone for granted. Hold every person close to your heart
Because you might wake up one day and realise that you've lost a diamond while you were too busy collecting stones.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That our background and circumstances may have influenced who we are, 
But, we are responsible for who we become.

No true words were spoken. Lots of good stuff in there but this part hit home. I tell my son this all the time. I can tell you how to live and show how to behave but you are responsible for what you become.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

well, i figured with all the talk of lost loved ones and lost jobs that we could all use some thoughtful words...do our hearts some good..hope everyone enjoys, and gets a lil' sumfin' sumfin outta it.!
you guys are the best!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

That was great. I am gonna print it an post it on my refridgerator.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

word, yall feel free to pass all these things i post around..that's why i post them..

just glad yall enjoy! *smiles*


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I really like that...passing it on!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry , Im so sorry, it was a great post but I couldnt help but think of


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i wish i could open this stuff..and view video's...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

this is awesome and everything in here is so very true. Thanks for sharing!!

rofl lmao @ the you tube video


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

wow that was deep

I Believe... 
That you can do something in an instant 
That will give you heartache for life.

........


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

That you should always leave loved ones with
Loving words. It may be the last time you see them.

This hit home with me...specially the way my mom died...

Ya know this past year i've noticed how much life has changed, like remembering back to when I was younger...and stuff like that...I was talking to my friends little sister about how I cant belive I'm almost 19 and just suprised I'm an adult and how I remember when she was like 11 and me and her brother were 12 or 13 hanging out...I dont know life goes by so fast


----------

